# Belly Band Tutorial



## Dixie_Amazon (Sep 7, 2007)

This tutorial on making a custom belly band for your boys was on a mailing I am on. 
http://www.welldressedcrested.com/bandpattern.html


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I actually cut a kitchen towel in half fold it over & wrap paper towels around it & pin it on :lol:


----------



## Dixie_Amazon (Sep 7, 2007)

Whatever works!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I made him 1 but he wet it so I had to have more :lol: Luckily now he's been neutered he doesn't need them anymore


----------

